
A product or service that doesn't sell may be priced too low - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/would-a-mercedes-be-a-mercedes-if-it-cost-half-as-much/
======
andre
That's why everybody should TEST different price points and everything else
about the offer. Apply direct marketing knowledge to this problem.

